# Lumber storage cart with drawers



## pbriggs8 (May 17, 2016)

I built this Lumber Storage Cart (8' x 30") by modifying the design of a popular set of plans available on the internet.

Here are the primary modifications that I made to the base plans:

1) I used 2x4's (vs 1 x 4's) for additional support for the bottom. This also meant that I needed to cut openings on one side of the cart to access the space between the 2 x 4's.

2) I used the space between the 2 x 4's to make drawers to hold small scrap wood pieces (to maximize use of the available space)

See the Instructables below for details on how to make the drawers. Make sure you attach the drawer slides to the 2 x 4's before you cover them up as you will not have open access to them later.

Three Shop Drawers for Saw Table in 6 Hours
Add Drawers to Your Workbench

3) I added an extra inch of space on each side to hold more wood (7" (vs 6")) and reduced the A-frame dimensions accordingly.

4) I used (4) 4' x 4' plywood sheets for the A-frame (vs (2) 4' x 8' plywood sheets). This made it much easier for me to build the cart by myself without needing a second person to help.

5) I changed the storage compartment dimensions on the multi-compartment side so that I could store 4' x 4' wood pieces and modified the remaining storage compartment dimensions accordingly.

6) I added the top A-frame shelf first and secured the bottoms of the 4' x 4's with pocket screws, and then measured the remaining shelve widths, cut them to size, and then slid the shelves in and secured them.

7) I added two 2" x 6" x 8' stiffeners underneath the bottom for added support (I ripped a stiff 2" x 12" x 8' board in half). I found that otherwise the cart sagged about 1/2" in the middle. With the stiffeners, it is level.

8) I added heavy-duty 4" x 2" swivel locking 700 lb casters (available on Amazon)

The plans show you how to make the 5 angle degree cuts needed for the center A-frame portion of the project. You don't really need the plans if you are experienced, but I found the details concerning how to make the 5 degree angle cuts helpful.

The link for the plans is listed at the Instructable below:

Lumber Storage Cart with Drawers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice and well thought out solution Paul. Small offcuts are a problem to store and keep track of and as many of us believe there is no such thing as scrap. Only wood that has yet to find it's final purpose.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What a great solution. I'm really squeezed for space but I can see something like this suspended from the ceiling. I'd like to be able to store 5x5 sheets nice and flat. The other option in my shop is to get rid of a counter at one end of my shop and repurpose that space for wood storage. the counter has become a messy catchall A cart something like this in a smaller version could work there. Thanks for the very practical ideas.


----------



## pbriggs8 (May 17, 2016)

Chuck & Tom - Thanks for the kind remarks. It's nice to be able to start from someone else's great design and then make your own improvements. This cart does take up a lot of space, but it does keep the wood well organized and it is very stable. It normally is stored flush against my garage wall and I pull it out only when I need to access full sheets of plywood. I also attached the dividers on the drawer side with Kreg pocket screws so that if I want to move them to change the spacing arrangement, it will be easy to do so.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one Paul.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One small thing I will probably add. A shower curtain attached to the top that can be folded down to keep sawdust from dropping into the recess. In my small shop, that stuff goes everywhere and it might be hard to clean out the cart once its loaded. I also would want it 64 inches wide to hold 5x5 Baltic Birch ply. I usually clamp that stuff together so it is less likely to warp.


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing details.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Paul does this go in the kitchen??? It sure looks nice enough. :smile:


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks way handier than the assorted piles I have leaning against the walls wherever I find some space.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, so many of the people who put out plans think they are plans to end all plans. What they don't realize is that while their plans meets their needs, it won't meet a lot of other people's needs. But by modifying the plan you wound up with just what you need. Nice job. You're not going to sleep in that thing, are you?
Plans? Plans? We don' need no stinkin' plans.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice design . I wish I had the room


----------

